# Installing LR cc on a second computer



## Johnnie D. (Oct 1, 2016)

I recently joined Adobe CC on a monthly fee basis, and acquired LR CC along with Photoshop CC.  Downloaded this to my laptop, which has Windows 10 operating system.

Now I want to have the same Adobe programs on my desktop computer, which has oodles more ram/storage memory as well as a much bigger screen, dual operating systems, etc.

How do I go about downloading this same deal I have with Adobe onto this desktop system?

Please recognize I am not a computer whiz, and would need a plain english, step by step explanation.

Will appreciate any/all helpful hints!!  

Johnnie


----------



## tspear (Oct 1, 2016)

Download the trial software, install it. Then sign into your CC subscription.
CC gives the right to install on two computers, note there is a whole separate discussion on shared catalogs and images.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 1, 2016)

I have just completed the same exercise on my new Dell XPS13 Windows-10

I Installed the Adobe Creative Cloud App, download from here- Download Adobe Creative Cloud apps | Free Adobe Creative Cloud trial

Run the CC App clicking on the [Apps] tab and click the buttons to install LR PS and Bridge, and signed in with my Adobe ID.
All went simple and easy.


----------

